
Former Apple designers say company has lost the principles of good design - frostmatthew
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/16/9743996/apple-designer-interview-bruce-tog-tognazzini-don-norman
======
maxharris
This headline is misleading. While it is strictly true that these people
worked for Apple, they parted ways with the company _before_ Steve Jobs
returned in late in 1996. For better or worse, they have nothing to do with
Apple incredible rise to success in the 2000s.

Maybe they have important things to say, but readers should not be misled
about who Norman and Tognazzini are.

